# Preferred weapon choice



## donald1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Personally i like the bo staff,  in the goju ryu class i go to its one of the weapons that is practiced,  but I prefer that one because it gives reach and I've practiced with it enough to get an idea of what I'm doing or what I could do. 

But I think my favorite weapons is the Liuyedao,  I only practice one form for it(xing yi forn).  I don't know which weapon i do better,  I could imagine the bo staff because I practice several 1 person forms and 2 people sets. 
So I'd guess my preferred weapon is the bo staff. 

The reason for this thread is I'd like to hear other peoples preferred weapon choices


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm assuming you meant to disallow firearms?


A knife. Preferably one actually designed for fighting (as opposed to skinning or camp use) with an 8-12" blade and strong (but not bulky) quillions. If you've ever seen a main gauche, that would be close. It's concealable, fast, deadly and useful both offensively an defensively.

If I don't need to conceal it, then I'll *still* take the main gauche, but I'll pair it with a good rapier.

If it has to be an eastern weapon, then a katana, of course.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Doesn't have to be eastern,  and firearms are weapons,  I didn't think of that but they are weapons too so I guess it's an acceptable choice


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2014)

In that case, my first choice is a firearm, naturally. Chic-Chic-POW  wins. You know what they say about brining a knife to a gun fight.
If you're allowing firearms, then for long range I'll want a .50 cal sniper rifle. Closer in, I'll want a tactical shotgun with a 50 round drum. Closer than that, a handgun. If concealment isn't needed, I love love love the Glock 34. It's concealable, but just barely. Same with my Ruger P95. If I need to conceal, then I just picked up a Taurus PT111 Millennium G2 that has really impressed me. Super concealable? The Bersa Thunder 380 that Sue carries.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 25, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> In that case, my first choice is a firearm, naturally. Chic-Chic-POW  wins. You know what they say about brining a knife to a gun fight.
> If you're allowing firearms, then for long range I'll want a .50 cal sniper rifle. Closer in, I'll want a tactical shotgun with a 50 round drum. Closer than that, a handgun. If concealment isn't needed, I love love love the Glock 34. It's concealable, but just barely. Same with my Ruger P95. If I need to conceal, then I just picked up a Taurus PT111 Millennium G2 that has really impressed me. Super concealable? The Bersa Thunder 380 that Sue carries.



Looks like an assault rifle to me.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't have a weapon of choice per se, as we don't walk around armed where I am from.

But I've always liked a kukri knife, I don't know how practical they are in combat, or in general for that matter, but I like the look of them.

Otherwise, I'm a fan of the bokken.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2014)

For fun, just because I find the study of it enjoyable, a single handed sword, and right now it would be something like a cutlass or short saber.  

For practical reasons I prefer a pistol, and right now my carry is a Glock 26, but that doesn't mean I enjoy the study of it the way I do the sword.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Personally i like the bo staff,  in the goju ryu class i go to its one of the weapons that is practiced,  but I prefer that one because it gives reach and I've practiced with it enough to get an idea of what I'm doing or what I could do.
> 
> But I think my favorite weapons is the Liuyedao,  I only practice one form for it(xing yi forn).  I don't know which weapon i do better,  I could imagine the bo staff because I practice several 1 person forms and 2 people sets.
> So I'd guess my preferred weapon is the bo staff.



Just so you know, saying "bo staff" is sort of like saying "staff staff", since "bo" translates to staff.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the JO  if not that then my carry knife ( no it is not legal to carry most places)


----------



## Master Dan (Sep 28, 2014)

Well are you asking about in sport or demo or personal defense. I teach and recommend many different types especially for personal travel and hotels. But lets me frank you walk or pull out anything a Sai or even a stick/club you are likely to be shot or attacked!! After that your legal defense becomes expensive and complicated due to intent Ect. I like my students to get and use a heavy Bo or Long staff for cardio and coordination. After that transition to the Cane. I have been a fan of Cane Master's for years and really like their products. No one will bother you walking with a cane. Used properly control or disable someone or multiple people with good heavy hard wood is awesome. At my age I never travel with out steel toed shoes and now since I am traveling with back issues by plane to doctors I take my cane. Sad to say if my leg goes I need it but if someone tries to rob me or mug me they are going to be in for a treat. I was worried about TSA did not want to loose my favorite cane but it was no problem they just want to know it does not come apart with a knife or sword? I told them if it did it would be Spork to eat with.


----------



## Buka (Sep 28, 2014)

Master Dan said:


> Well are you asking about in sport or demo or personal defense. I teach and recommend many different types especially for personal travel and hotels. But lets me frank you walk or pull out anything a Sai or even a stick/club you are likely to be shot or attacked!! After that your legal defense becomes expensive and complicated due to intent Ect. I like my students to get and use a heavy Bo or Long staff for cardio and coordination. After that transition to the Cane. I have been a fan of Cane Master's for years and really like their products. No one will bother you walking with a cane. Used properly control or disable someone or multiple people with good heavy hard wood is awesome. At my age I never travel with out steel toed shoes and now since I am traveling with back issues by plane to doctors I take my cane. Sad to say if my leg goes I need it but if someone tries to rob me or mug me they are going to be in for a treat. I was worried about TSA did not want to loose my favorite cane but it was no problem they just want to know it does not come apart with a knife or sword? I told them if it did it would be Spork to eat with.



A spork cane. What a great visual! Nearly choked on my coffee.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 28, 2014)

donald1 said:


> The reason for this thread is I'd like to hear other peoples preferred weapon choices



Preferred weapon for What?
Many weapons, all have specific aspects and designed for particular uses.
I train firearms, pistols, rifles, and shotguns. I also train sling shots, flexible weapons, hinged weapons, bladed, pointed, and impact weapons, long and short. Spray, optical, and weapons of opportunity (anything that can be picked up). When traveling on commercial airlines the weapons of choice are considerable different than going into a combat zone or my everyday carry.

In my home - Benelli M-2 and other fire arms. (there is a bladed weapon and a firearm in every room in my home.)

As to my on my person everyday carry for regular routine days. Two folders, one fixed blade, a 200 lumens flashlight, a tactical pen, a multi-tool with needle nose pliers, a one hand release leather belt, 2) 48 inch handcuff wraps, and a Glock 19 w 2 15 rd mags.
There are times I carry a walking stick or cane.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Master Dan said:


> Well are you asking about in sport or demo or personal defense. I teach and recommend many different types especially for personal travel and hotels. But lets me frank you walk or pull out anything a Sai or even a stick/club you are likely to be shot or attacked!! After that your legal defense becomes expensive and complicated due to intent Ect. I like my students to get and use a heavy Bo or Long staff for cardio and coordination. After that transition to the Cane. I have been a fan of Cane Master's for years and really like their products. No one will bother you walking with a cane. Used properly control or disable someone or multiple people with good heavy hard wood is awesome. At my age I never travel with out steel toed shoes and now since I am traveling with back issues by plane to doctors I take my cane. Sad to say if my leg goes I need it but if someone tries to rob me or mug me they are going to be in for a treat. I was worried about TSA did not want to loose my favorite cane but it was no problem they just want to know it does not come apart with a knife or sword? I told them if it did it would be Spork to eat with.



The weapon you prefer,  it doesn't have to fall in anything specific,  just what issue your preference choice 

The reason why ask,  it's interesting seeing various opinions


----------



## Master Dan (Sep 28, 2014)

donald1 said:


> The weapon you prefer,  it doesn't have to fall in anything specific,  just what issue your preference choice
> 
> The reason why ask,  it's interesting seeing various opinions


 Well you should be getting some but still define demo in the DoJang DoJo or self defense. I love the Sai chrome finish with spot lights or even better Tai chi Long Sword real metal not the tin foil swords. Just an amusing note people who have beginner skill trying to do 3 section staff can be amusing when one section tends to wap them in the head or between the legs.

I think I am going to build Spork Numb chukka and beat up seniors so I can get first in line at Golden Coral Buffet :cheers:


----------



## Tames D (Sep 28, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Preferred weapon for What?
> Many weapons, all have specific aspects and designed for particular uses.
> I train firearms, pistols, rifles, and shotguns. I also train sling shots, flexible weapons, hinged weapons, bladed, pointed, and impact weapons, long and short. Spray, optical, and weapons of opportunity (anything that can be picked up). When traveling on commercial airlines the weapons of choice are considerable different than going into a combat zone or my everyday carry.
> 
> ...



Your everyday carry reminds me of the story about the cop who pulled over an old lady, and she was carrying a couple of guns. He asked her what she was afraid of, and her response was "absolutely nothing"


----------



## Tames D (Sep 28, 2014)

My preferred weapon for protection away from home is my Glock 27. At home, my Remington 870 Express Magnum 12 Gauge.
For fun, my nunchaku.


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 2, 2014)

since I train in only TKD (thinking of joining Hapkido soon. I'm a HUGE patriot to my country) we don't use weapons. My instructor also does Hapkido and thus teaches us staff techniques, our grandmaster is also practitioner of Hapkido (9th dan in TKD and Hapkido) he decided to put in Sangjeolbong and JangBong into our TKD syllabus. I prefer the Sanjeolbong to the JangBong. But for self defence, since I live in the nanny country of Australia, I can only carry a Kubotan


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cho said:


> since I train in only TKD (thinking of joining Hapkido soon. I'm a HUGE patriot to my country) we don't use weapons. My instructor also does Hapkido and thus teaches us staff techniques, our grandmaster is also practitioner of Hapkido (9th dan in TKD and Hapkido) he decided to put in Sangjeolbong and JangBong into our TKD syllabus. I prefer the Sanjeolbong to the JangBong. But for self defence, since I live in the nanny country of Australia, I can only carry a Kubotan



I don't think your allowed to carry a Kubotan either.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I don't have a weapon of choice per se, as we don't walk around armed where I am from.
> 
> But I've always liked a kukri knife, I don't know how practical they are in combat, or in general for that matter, but I like the look of them.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm a fan of the bokken.



Kukris come in different sizes for different jobs, my shift partner a Gurkha was telling us about them. In the west we've made up a lot of myths about them ( such as every time a Gurkha soldier takes his  kukri out it has to 'taste' blood ie cut his finger before it goes back, that's rubbish) He says they are everyday work knives, large ones for clearing woods, chopping logs etc, smaller ones for kitchen use. The ones the soldiers carry are used for anything you would need a normal knife for.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Kukris come in different sizes for different jobs, my shift partner a Gurkha was telling us about them. In the west we've made up a lot of myths about them ( such as every time a Gurkha soldier takes his  kukri out it has to 'taste' blood ie cut his finger before it goes back, that's rubbish) He says they are everyday work knives, large ones for clearing woods, chopping logs etc, smaller ones for kitchen use. The ones the soldiers carry are used for anything you would need a normal knife for.


I actually need a new blade for when I go out in the bush. Might look into getting one. 

I'll let it taste the blood of fish each night,  and a taste of beer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 2, 2014)

My standard answer to any question like "Preferred weapon of choice" is a Buick 

I like a staff


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I actually need a new blade for when I go out in the bush. Might look into getting one.
> 
> I'll let it taste the blood of fish each night,  and a taste of beer.



Kukri House - the original khukuri knives manufacturer from Nepal


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 2, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I don't think your allowed to carry a Kubotan either.


I check the laws regularly and it seems that there are no mentions of kubotans at all, batons, yes, kubotans, no. But you know how australia is, they see you used a pen in a fight and they'll probably try to ban pens as well :idunno:


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cho said:


> I check the laws regularly and it seems that there are no mentions of kubotans at all, batons, yes, kubotans, no. But you know how australia is, they see you used a pen in a fight and they'll probably try to ban pens as well :idunno:



Ah but the pen has always been mightier than the sword! 

As with many things it will depend on what you are doing in the fight, if you are the aggressor who initiated it or the person defending yourself. Of course the best thing is don't get in a fight to start with.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cho said:


> I check the laws regularly and it seems that there are no mentions of kubotans at all, batons, yes, kubotans, no. But you know how australia is, they see you used a pen in a fight and they'll probably try to ban pens as well :idunno:


Yep, prohibited.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...Lv96YtrOAOFoi8R2A&sig2=0maW775lQuPgc1JVpMmeCA


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 2, 2014)

Master Dan said:


> Well are you asking about in sport or demo or personal defense. I teach and recommend many different types especially for personal travel and hotels. But lets me frank you walk or pull out anything a Sai or even a stick/club you are likely to be shot or attacked!! After that your legal defense becomes expensive and complicated due to intent Ect. I like my students to get and use a heavy Bo or Long staff for cardio and coordination. After that transition to the Cane. I have been a fan of Cane Master's for years and really like their products. No one will bother you walking with a cane. Used properly control or disable someone or multiple people with good heavy hard wood is awesome. At my age I never travel with out steel toed shoes and now since I am traveling with back issues by plane to doctors I take my cane. Sad to say if my leg goes I need it but if someone tries to rob me or mug me they are going to be in for a treat. I was worried about TSA did not want to loose my favorite cane but it was no problem they just want to know it does not come apart with a knife or sword? I told them if it did it would be Spork to eat with.



Great point, I assume this is just a fun discussion about what a practitioner likes and that's fine. I think problems arise when martial artists answer this question in relation to personal defense. I've had guys seriously tell me they prefer nunchucks/nunchaku for self defense. I'm in the line of thought that you pull out anything martial arts looking and you're going to jail or at least court. The law and jury only know what popular culture and movies tell them about martial arts, even if it's legal to carry a martial arts weapon, it's gonna look bad if you use it with the possible exception of home invasion self defense. The same goes with knives a $500 custom karambit will make you look a little crazy to the average juror. I agree with the cane as a practical inconspicuous weapon. I think it would look a little odd for me as an able bodied, youngish, athletic beefcake (haha) to carry. But I do carry a bahi stick (garrote) when walking my dogs because I often see people jogging/walking with sticks in my area to ward off loose dogs I presume. So for that particular situation I believe a stick would be appropriate. Any other situation a stick nigt look a little out if place.



Blindside said:


> Just so you know, saying "bo staff" is sort of like saying "staff staff", since "bo" translates to staff.



C'mon I love the "staff staff!" I usually assume anyone who calls it a bostaff has know clue how to use one. But I guess it's an acceptable term to use around the non martial arts layperson for clarity.


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 2, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Yep, prohibited.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...Lv96YtrOAOFoi8R2A&sig2=0maW775lQuPgc1JVpMmeCA


not in the state I live... I mean an officer has seen me with one, I made my own using my many broken drumsticks so it doesn't look threatening... and this is the NSW  prohibited weapons act
http://www.jkd.com.au/forms/Prohibited weapons law & list NSW.pdf


----------



## donald1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cho said:


> I check the laws regularly and it seems that there are no mentions of kubotans at all, batons, yes, kubotans, no. But you know how australia is, they see you used a pen in a fight and they'll probably try to ban pens as well :idunno:



Yeah,  pens are pretty dangerous; just sitting there writing a letter and a man comes to mug.  Take the pen go for the eye then sweep the leg,  afterward resume writing your letter but now the ink is slightly red 

:lfao:


----------



## donald1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> Great point, I assume this is just a fun discussion about what a practitioner likes and that's fine. I think problems arise when martial artists answer this question in relation to personal defense. I've had guys seriously tell me they prefer nunchucks/nunchaku for self defense. I'm in the line of thought that you pull out anything martial arts looking and you're going to jail or at least court. The law and jury only know what popular culture and movies tell them about martial arts, even if it's legal to carry a martial arts weapon, it's gonna look bad if you use it with the possible exception of home invasion self defense. The same goes with knives a $500 custom karambit will make you look a little crazy to the average juror. I agree with the cane as a practical inconspicuous weapon. I think it would look a little odd for me as an able bodied, youngish, athletic beefcake (haha) to carry. But I do carry a bahi stick (garrote) when walking my dogs because I often see people jogging/walking with sticks in my area to ward off loose dogs I presume. So for that particular situation I believe a stick would be appropriate. Any other situation a stick nigt look a little out if place.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon I love the "staff staff!" I usually assume anyone who calls it a bostaff has know clue how to use one. But I guess it's an acceptable term to use around the non martial arts layperson for clarity.



That or just ignorant like me   I know 6 bo forms kihone bo kata, tokumine sho,  tokumine dai,  sheushi,  and tiger beating staff(forgot the Chinese name) and a couple bo Kumite and bunkai,  I'm still just a student but i know stuff about the bo 

The sad thing is I know this but likely im going to continue saying bo staff :uhyeah:


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, my favourite weapon is the langes messer but I'm most proficient in longsword (German style). 

-Mark


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 22, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Personally i like the bo staff,  in the goju ryu class i go to its one of the weapons that is practiced,  but I prefer that one because it gives reach and I've practiced with it enough to get an idea of what I'm doing or what I could do.
> 
> But I think my favorite weapons is the Liuyedao,  I only practice one form for it(xing yi forn).  I don't know which weapon i do better,  I could imagine the bo staff because I practice several 1 person forms and 2 people sets.
> So I'd guess my preferred weapon is the bo staff.
> ...



The bo is a good weapon but I would prefer the jo simply because its easier to find a shorter stick instead of a long stick. Being good with the bo can help if you hang out at pool tables but most of the sticks you will find (baseball bats, lacrosse sticks, ect) are going to be shorter than the bo.

I never heard of the Liuyedao before you mentioned it. I looked it up and I see its a type of sword. It looks much like a scimitar. It looks like it would be a fun weapon to learn. Swords are good weapons except you probably aren't going to be carrying one around with you all the time and you probably aren't going to find one. So for that reason sticks are more practical.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 22, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Doesn't have to be eastern,  and firearms are weapons,  I didn't think of that but they are weapons too so I guess it's an acceptable choice



In that case firearms would definitely be on my list of favorite weapons but in training with weapons, however, my very favorite weapon that I train the most with would be unarmed martial arts simply because I will always have it with me. You might not always be able to have certain other weapons with you (knives, swords, guns, ect.) but you will always have the martial arts with you. As this Judo champion once said that wherever he goes he always takes Judo with him.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 23, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> The bo is a good weapon but I would prefer the jo simply because its easier to find a shorter stick instead of a long stick. Being good with the bo can help if you hang out at pool tables but most of the sticks you will find (baseball bats, lacrosse sticks, ect) are going to be shorter than the bo.
> 
> I never heard of the Liuyedao before you mentioned it. I looked it up and I see its a type of sword. It looks much like a scimitar. It looks like it would be a fun weapon to learn. Swords are good weapons except you probably aren't going to be carrying one around with you all the time and you probably aren't going to find one. So for that reason sticks are more practical.



recently i learned its actualy called a niuweidao (got a picture of mine on this website), i practice it in a kung fu form (lian huan dao)


----------



## Carol (Oct 23, 2014)

Blade.    I do like firearms and practice my Aishu-Tibeta anytime I can.  But being within a 2.5 hour drive of SIX different states, all with very different laws...carry isn't always practical.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 23, 2014)

donald1 said:


> recently i learned its actualy called a niuweidao (got a picture of mine on this website), i practice it in a kung fu form (lian huan dao)




There is something about the shape of the sword and the shape of the scabbard that's not quite computing.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 23, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> There is something about the shape of the sword and the shape of the scabbard that's not quite computing.



The scabbard will be split along the spine of the blade in the narrow section.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

Carol said:


> Blade.    I do like firearms and practice my Aishu-Tibeta anytime I can.  But being within a 2.5 hour drive of SIX different states, all with very different laws...carry isn't always practical.



In some of those states, you might not be able to carry blades either.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 27, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> There is something about the shape of the sword and the shape of the scabbard that's not quite computing.



 Quick draw sheath for easy getting blade out sheath

The side with the rings like dirty dog said,  splits and can be taken out with ease


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 27, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> C'mon I love the "staff staff!" I usually assume anyone who calls it a bostaff has know clue how to use one. But I guess it's an acceptable term to use around the non martial arts layperson for clarity.



Not in writing, but in speech I'll sometimes use the redundant term because "bo" sounds the same as "bow" and I want to be clear whether I'm speaking of the melee weapon or the projectile weapon.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 2, 2015)

My go to weapon is a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range.


----------



## Gnarlie (Jan 2, 2015)

hongkongfooey said:


> My go to weapon is a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range.


Hey, just what ya see, buddy


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

A fighting knife, a dagger or a bowie. For innocent look self defence weapon, a big metal- cased box cutter and large screw driver.

If legal to carry around a katana and a .45 caliber pistol with hollow point bullets.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thinking about this, if you have restrictions like we do in the UK, you have to be a bit inventive, hence the nasty improvised weapons seen on the door! The credit card blade for one.

However, if under law as senior security officer, I would have a Minbari fighting stick. But seriously a Police baton. I am assuming the Brit version is extended able?


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 4, 2015)

My own two hands, registered lethal weapons 
Seriously though, I regularly carry a stubby little kubaton, which once proved very useful to me.
I also, unknowingly, carried a Swiss SIG bayonet in my rucksack for about two weeks (forgot it was in there)
With the way things are with legality in most places it would be difficult to convince a court you are a victim if your carrying something lethal. But then unless you get yourself well and truly mauled it seems difficult convincing anyone you are a victim anyway.
Go figure.
L


----------



## chinto (Feb 19, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> I don't have a weapon of choice per se, as we don't walk around armed where I am from.
> 
> But I've always liked a kukri knife, I don't know how practical they are in combat, or in general for that matter, but I like the look of them.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm a fan of the bokken.




kukuri is excellent in combat!!! just ask how well they work for the Gurkha troops!


----------



## BeeBrian (Mar 9, 2015)

Flanged Mace...

lol. Can you imagine if the US police and militarymen were issued a warhammer or a flanged mace?

Oh my LoL.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 9, 2015)

chinto said:


> kukuri is excellent in combat!!! just ask how well they work for the Gurkha troops!



True but they are also very fond of their guns, the bigger the better.


----------



## albeaver (Apr 3, 2015)

I personally like Sai, and anything with a blade.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 3, 2015)

I prefer a good sturdy knife.  It can be used for fighting but also for a myriad of daily tasks. A knife is a good multipurpose instrument, like duck tape.  I've owned firearms but I rarely have need of them.  My other favorite weapon is my walking stick..


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay, being a bit geeky here. Has anyone around here handled a prop replica Bat'leth?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 5, 2015)

donald1 said:


> Personally i like the bo staff,  in the goju ryu class i go to its one of the weapons that is practiced,  but I prefer that one because it gives reach and I've practiced with it enough to get an idea of what I'm doing or what I could do.
> 
> But I think my favorite weapons is the Liuyedao,  I only practice one form for it(xing yi forn).  I don't know which weapon i do better,  I could imagine the bo staff because I practice several 1 person forms and 2 people sets.
> So I'd guess my preferred weapon is the bo staff.
> ...


My winning smile.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 28, 2015)

can help cook food and keep trespassers out of your home!


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 29, 2015)

What on earth are you on about?


----------



## Chrisoro (May 1, 2015)

Favorite weapon for me depends ofcourse on wether we are talking "feelgood" or practical use. If a single person broke into my house, I would preferably try to find something nearby that I could use as some kind of crude club, as I think I would have an easier time defending the use of that should the police get involved, than any of my big knives, martial arts weapons or firearms (which are locked away in a gunsafe anyway, as is legally required here, and therefore not very easily accesible in any kind of acute situation).

However, if I were to fight for my life in any kind of close quarter combat, I would probably like to have my Condor Kukri machete in hand, as it has good reach, good balance, and if performance on wood is any indication, could deal massive damage. It has a significantly ticker blade than my other machetes, but somewhat thinner than true Gurkha Kukris, so it's quite fast in the hand, while still having some heft. It also looks beautifull, and it makes me feel a bit like Conan the barbarian when holding it.




Transk53 said:


> Okay, being a bit geeky here. Has anyone around here handled a prop replica Bat'leth?



Not really, but I have one of these stored away in the attic. It's not a true Bat'leth ofcourse as it curves the wrong way, but it is metal, and the pointy parts are wicked. Actually, I would considered this equally dangerous to anyone standing beside me or behind me, as to anyone standing in front of me, because of the pointy ends and weird shape. Got it stuck in a wall in the cellar by accident just after I got it, just by taking a practice swing.


----------



## mwebb (May 1, 2015)

If you need a weapon to defend yourself against an unarmed assailant, then you probably need to spend more time in the dojo.
For defense against a weapon other than a gun, I prefer a staff (any size will do).  It has the advantages of range, multi-directional attack, and defense.
As "The Preacher" said, "Nothing like a good piece of hickory."


----------



## Transk53 (May 1, 2015)

bardroguefighter said:


> Slice off an ear,
> Nip an artery,
> Send the rogue
> On his way.



Or maybe just cast a spell


----------



## Transk53 (May 1, 2015)

bardroguefighter said:


> Slice off an ear,
> Nip an artery,
> Send the rogue
> On his way.



Or maybe just cast a spell


----------



## Transk53 (May 1, 2015)

Chrisoro said:


> Not really, but I have one of these stored away in the attic. It's not a true Bat'leth ofcourse as it curves the wrong way, but it is metal, and the pointy parts are wicked. Actually, I would considered this equally dangerous to anyone standing beside me or behind me, as to anyone standing in front of me, because of the pointy ends and weird shape. Got it stuck in a wall in the cellar by accident just after I got it, just by taking a practice swing.



Wow. Looks quite menacing just propped up looking at the picture. That would go some way to cure the Seagull problem where I am lol. Only kidding nature lovers.


----------



## BrothersMA (Mar 9, 2016)

Staff. I love the balance.
The straight line that uses circular movements to do amazing damage.
For me the staff is the easiest weapon to express myself through.


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 10, 2016)

my preferred traditional weapons, except of knives, would be tonfas, because they're one of the few weapons which adjusts to our body and not the other way round, when it comes to arm positioning, blocking or striking.
so one can fight like familiarized from weaponless fighting.


----------

